# Εγώ να δεις



## syrtos.as

Hello to everybody 
I wonder if someone can explain the meaning of the sentence in the subject in the following context (taken from http://www.voiceofgreece.gr/mathimata-ellinikon/mathima-11o-what-are-we-going-to-eat-ti-tha-fame)

A. Λοιπόν, παιδιά, θα φάμε κάτι; Πεθαίνω της πείνας.
B. *Εγώ να δεις*.

Many thanks in advance!
Alberto


----------



## artion

I can explain but I don't know the equivalent english idiomatic expression.

A. ... I'm starving!
B. Me too!  
Literally, "_you should see my hunger_!"


----------



## Eltheza

*Καλημέρα!*

A possible English idiomatic equivalent is, 'You should see *me*!'

Also, 'That's saying *nothing*!'


----------



## joleen86

In my opinion the more valid translation is "tell me about it".


----------



## Eltheza

I don't think translations are 'valid' or 'invalid'; they're not mathematical formulas/formulae.

Your translation is more American English; mine are more British English. Both are *valid*, if you want to put it like that.


----------



## artion

Eltheza said:


> Your translation is more American English; mine are more British English.



Can you translate it in brummie english, too?


----------



## Eltheza

A. That's sayen nothen

B. Tell me abart it

(You takin' the piss?)



artion said:


> Can you translate it in brummie english, too?



Needs capitals: *Brummie English*

*Silly *forum! 

*Φύγαμε!*


----------



## joleen86

I meant no offense, it was not a reply to you but an opinion on the subject in general. I am neither american nor british native speaker, I am just greek. And I proposed "tell me about it" because there is already another greek expression closer to "that's saying nothing" which is "δε λες τίποτα", not because the meaning is not correct. The use of the term valid was not successful, but as I said I am not a native speaker.
peace?


----------



## Eltheza

joleen86 said:


> I meant no offense, it was not a reply to you but an opinion on the subject in general. I am neither american nor british native speaker, I am just greek. And I proposed "tell me about it" because there is already another greek expression closer to "that's saying nothing" which is "δε λες τίποτα", not because the meaning is not correct. The use of the term valid was not successful, but as I said I am not a native speaker.
> peace?



*Hi joleen86!*

Ζητώ συγνώμη. Φταίω εγώ. I have sent you a Private Message.

All the best!


----------



## wordofdamocles

More freely it means:
-...I am starving.
- You should see me, [how much I am starving!]

when saying "εγώ να δεις" it indicates that the second person is even more hungry than the one making the first statement.
"If you re saying YOU are hungry, wait until you see MY hunger!"


----------



## Annamaria55

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον προλαλήσαντα σχετικά με τη συγκριτική μορφή των δύο συναφών εκφράσεων αγγλικά-ελληνικά. Σαν μεταφράστρια θέτω σχεδόν πάντα, αναλόγως βέβαια πάντα το context, την ανάλογη έκφραση: ''You should see me, my little heart!'', στην προηγούμενη πρόταση που λέει: ''I love you''.


----------



## velisarius

"My little heart"?  Really? Do you think that is idiomatic? 

I don't think I've ever heard seen that before in English. It seems to be a literal translation from the Greek.

A. Λοιπόν, παιδιά, θα φάμε κάτι; Πεθαίνω της πείνας.
B. *Εγώ να δεις*.

_A: Come on then, shall we eat? I'm starving (hungry).
B: Me too, I'm ravenous.
_
(No little hearts to be seen there.)


----------



## Annamaria55

velisarius said:


> "My little heart"?  Really? Do you think that is idiomatic?
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard seen that before in English. It seems to be a literal translation from the Greek.
> 
> A. Λοιπόν, παιδιά, θα φάμε κάτι; Πεθαίνω της πείνας.
> B. *Εγώ να δεις*.
> 
> _A: Come on then, shall we eat? I'm starving (hungry).
> B: Me too, I'm ravenous.
> _
> (No little hearts to be seen there.)


Oh, that's alright, then! sorry about that... I surely wanted to say something like...."sweetheart'', or so..Thanks again!Tongue-tied till dawn now and sleep tight!


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

I think that maybe, 'sweetheart' has an ironic value. I understood Annamaria55 well. In Spanish we would say something of the sort, with the word "querido/a" used ironically. 
See you,

Nahuel


----------

